# Who caught the 238#'er



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i heard last night a boat caught a 238 # yellow fin over at the lumps. anyone know what boat it was? WayneO said it was a boat from Mobile but he could not remember the name. word is it was a 4 hour fight in 6 to 8 foot seas!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

it made my back hurt just reading that!


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

It was probably yftslayer69......:shedevil


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupidoke


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff Theory on the Dorado. Jeff is the Man. He had the state record a couple of years ago. He fishes out of Dauphin Island in the summer. You can go to rodnreel and see pics.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

It was Jeff and yes he does pretty much crush em.The word I got was the fish was 234# and it was a nasty fight.


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

There was a 239 and a 234. Jeff caught the 234.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

We fished the lump this past saturday. We had the pleasure of having a few drinks with Jeff and his crew. They are some great guys, and catch some big fish. They also don't mind fishing big seas, which is nice when you drive all the way over there.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Dave did you take the Cabo down there for the winter? 

Anchoring up in 6-8 foot seas at the Lump does not sound too fun, but they had great results!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

hahahaha what a pig


----------

